# [FGLRX] (EE) No devices detected.

## Grimmjow

bonjours,

je rencontre un souci avec les pilotes fglrx (package: x11-drivers/ati-drivers ) (version: 9.9-r2 ) : l'ecran devien tout noir des que je fais un starxt, ou meme simplement "X" dans un terminal et pas moyen de récuperer un affichage (je recup les info via putty la sous un pc windaube)

dans le lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]
> 
> 03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1650 PRO] (Secondary)
> 
> 

 

le make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackPearl adamaru # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackPearl adamaru # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc46 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo i686)
> ...

 

coté log de xorg:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
> 
> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
> 
> (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
> ...

 

voila en esperan avoir founis suffiement d'information, un petit coup de pouce serais vraiment le bienvenu  :Smile: 

----------

## xelif

selon le site d'ati, ta carte graphique est comme beaucoup d'autres plus supportée par les nouvelles versions des pilotes propriétaire ATI, maintenant grosso modo seul les cartes ayant HD dans leur nom sont supportés par ces pilotes.

voici la liste des cartes compatibles avec les nouveaux pilotes https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_99_linux.pdf

il te faudra donc soit installer la version 9.3 du catalyst toi même (qui merdouille a cause du script check.sh qui considère que la version 1.6 sur paquet xorg-server n'est pas correcte )

soit installer les pilotes libre xf86-video-ati, et remplacer le module dans ton xorg ( et rajouter l'option "RenderAccel" "EXA" dans ton fichier xorg.conf pour tirer le mieux parti de ta carte graphique.

je vais surement tenter de faire un ptit tuto ou modifier un ou deux scripts ce soir ou demain que je posterai sur le forum pour expliquer comment installer la version 9.3 du catalyst sous gentoo sans soucis si tu as vraiment besoin de toutes les options de ta carte graphique. 

Les pilotes libres conviennent parfaitement à une utilisation normale d'un desktop sous gentoo et fonctionnent parfaitement avec AIGLX ou compiz et son compatible avec quelques extensions openGL les plus courantes je te conseille de suivre le tuto situé ici <--- 

Cordialement

----------

## Grimmjow

merci pour ton aide,

malheureusement lorsque je lance compiz ma session gnome se ferme immédiatement de surcroit j'ai besoin d'avoir une accélération "3d" pour lancer google earth hors actuellement cela freez tout le pc des le lancement d'une application 3D (la je vien de mettre l'option EXA et vais redemarer X tout a l'heure)

pour le moment sur une x1650 pro en agp j'obtiens 1200 fps sous glxgears en moyenne j'ai pu voir que certain obtiennent le double :'(

auto-edit: coté log ca a donné:

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

----------

## xelif

je sais pas trop pour ton cas, j'utilise les pilotes libres standards... et non HD, l'option RenderAccel ne s'applique surement pas sur ceux la  :Wink: 

pq tu n'irai pas faire un tour du coté du guide dri de gentoo?

Euh, pour glx_gear, il faut savoir que ce ne sont pas réellement un vrai benchmark fiable et stable.... généralement je guette juste le yes, du [code] glxinfo | grep Rendering|/code]

----------

